# Strom Sprayer TeeJet Nozzle Mod



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Wanted to share my solution for upgrading the Strom Backpack Sprayer to TeeJet nozzles. After some research I found an adapter that fits the Strom "power washer" style wand. I plan on using the AI (air induction) nozzles for bio stimulants and the XR nozzles for herbicides as needed.

Here's the parts I purchased for the upgrade. The TeeJet parts are all from www.spraysmarter.com , the power washer adapter is item #MD-250-PSSF from www.toolzunlimited.com



The Strom Sprayer requires an adapter for the pressure washer style gun.



Assembled, here's what the new wand looks like.



Here's the original fan tip (Green) that comes with the Strom Sprayer. Notice the narrow pattern.



Now, with the new TeeJet Nozzle assembly, notice the difference in spray pattern. Amazing!



The TeeJet will easily spray a 5+ foot fan with this setup.





Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Ware said:


> Nice work!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Amorae (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the helpful information drummereef. Do you know how your design differs from the strom nozzle assembly that Pete at GCI Turf is offering? If I understand correctly, his assembly is designed for fertilizer applications and not herbicides.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Until you see this hard to appreciate the value in it, well done.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Amorae said:


> Thanks for the helpful information drummereef. Do you know how your design differs from the strom nozzle assembly that Pete at GCI Turf is offering? If I understand correctly, his assembly is designed for fertilizer applications and not herbicides.


Pete's nozzle is made to utilize a flood jet nozzle to apply a very low volume of liquid to a large area. It does that by dispensing the liquid as widely scattered drops. The above nozzle assembly utilizes the Teejet boom spraying nozzles in a manner similar to a golf or field sprayer. Namely a larger volume of liquid dispensed in a manner ensuring very good coverage of the target.


----------



## Amorae (May 14, 2019)

Thank you for the explanation Greendoc.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

What's the part number for the black nut thing? And does the filter come with or is that something that's purchased as well?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

> ...Based on the spec sheet a Turbo Teejet looks like a very good all-in-one tip, *yet neither you nor Ware chose it*.


@corneliani I'm not really sure what makes you say that. I often suggest the Turbo TeeJet as an excellent nozzle option...

Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here​
I guess I'm confused. :?

ETA: It looks like you deleted your post for some reason.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey @Ware .. I deleted it because I had run across some of those posts soon after! 😐 sorry.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've read up in these posts every chance I get but there's so much info sometimes you just don't get around to it all. Thanks for linking some of the other posts as well.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

About to source parts for a wand soon as well.


----------



## Amorae (May 14, 2019)

I just received my Strom 4 gallon sprayer last week. It came with a tee jet nozzle - 110 04 VP as close as I can tell from the really small writing. It gives me a spray pattern of about 6.5' wide. Is this a new nozzle addition to the sprayer or is the modification mentioned by @drummereef above superior to this in some way? I'm primarily using this to apply pre and post emergents on my 18,000 sf lawn.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Amorae said:


> I just received my Strom 4 gallon sprayer last week. It came with a tee jet nozzle - 110 04 VP as close as I can tell from the really small writing. It gives me a spray pattern of about 6.5' wide. Is this a new nozzle addition to the sprayer or is the modification mentioned by @drummereef above superior to this in some way? I'm primarily using this to apply pre and post emergents on my 18,000 sf lawn.


That must be a new nozzle, mine didn't come with a wide fan teejet nozzle originally when I bought it. I had to DIY mine to get the pattern I wanted. 👌


----------

